# Drone swarms



## Foxbat (Jul 8, 2018)

I've just started working on a short story that mentions drone swarms and I find this
Gremlin drone swarms enter next phase of project


In my story, they carry one-kiloton warheads so (I think) are cooler

Dear MI5....in case you're reading this, it's all just a coincidence. I didn't steal any state secrets....honest


----------

